# utorrent Absturz



## Xairon (20. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich benutze yTorrent das ist ein Programm, mit dem man Torrents laden kann (wer hätte das gedacht?)

Nun habe ich bei yTorrent sowie auch früher bei Azerus das Problem, dass nach ner gewissen Zeit mein Internet nicht mehr geht. Ist unterschiedlich, manchmal ist nach 5 Min. schluss und manchmal nach 2 Stunden.

Jemand ne ahnung weshalb das passiert?

Gruss Xai


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Bricht nur Torrent ab oder ist auch nicht mal das Surfen im WWW möglich, geht leider aus dem Post nicht ganz hervor.
Ist nix mehr möglich oder bricht nur Torrent ab?
Dann wäre Interessant: ISP, und Anschlussart sowie Bandbreite.
z.b.: T-Online DSL Call & Surf Flate DSL 16.000
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Independent (20. Januar 2009)

Null Support für Piraterie-Software...


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Null Support für Piraterie-Software...


Ist ne Tauschbörse, man kann zwar illegales laden aber auch Freeware wie Ubuntu,suse.
Es bewegt sich aber im Grad zwischen legal und illegal.
zu ytorrent kann ich leider auch keinen Support geben nicht mal zu bitforrent, mein letztes Programm war vor Jahren: emule,
Davor: kazza lite und davor napstar.
Aber seit ca. 1,5 jahren habe ich mich aus der Szene verabschiedet.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

ich denk mal du meinst µtorrent, wenn anders geschrieben dann utorrent.
zum problem kann ich nur sagen mit 1.6.1 hab ich keinerlei probs.


----------



## Xairon (20. Januar 2009)

Hi und danke für die rasche Antwort.

Also es bricht mein ganzes Internet zusammen...Ich komm nicht mehr ins WEB. Muss modem neustarten und dann funzt alles wieder. Ich besitze ne 10k Leitung Cablecom Switzerland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich benutze es um LEGALE Software zu tauschen, wie selbst gedrehte Filme ausm Ferienlager usw. Aber muss dich ja ned interessieren.

Gruss


----------



## Xairon (20. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich denk mal du meinst µtorrent, wenn anders geschrieben dann utorrent.
> zum problem kann ich nur sagen mit 1.6.1 hab ich keinerlei probs.


Ok werd ich ma probieren und ja meinte den Torrent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Mal in Google Provider + Probleme in Google eingegeben um zu gucken obs aktuell Probleme mit diesem gibt?
Oder vielleicht hat dieser ja ein eigenes Technikforum..

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Benutzt du wlan?


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Signalstärke bei hoch (4-5 von 5 Strichen) ist sollte dies kein Problem sein.
Ich nutze selbst für den Laptop WLAN, weil alle LANanschlüsse am Router belegt sind, außerdem fürn Laptop sowieso WLAN vorteilhafter ist.
Ich merke keinen unterschied ob ich direkt am Router bin, ein Zimmer weiter oder ein Stockwerk tiefer, nur im Keller war ich noch nicht.
Wenn WLAN prüfe erst die Signalstärke wird entweder in % angegeben oder in Form von 5 möglichn Balken (VISTA).
0=Sehr schlecht oder keine Verbindung
1=Schlecht
2=Ausreichend
3=Befriedigend
4=Gut
5= Sehr gut (54MBit/s) Reicht für Surfen und WoW aus, selbst Downloads.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Xairon (21. Januar 2009)

Hi ihr, ne ich benutz kein WLAN, bin direkt über nen Switch mit dem internet verbunden. Jo dann muss ich ma weiter schauen...wollte mich nur vergewissern, dass mein internet nicht ne Art "überlastet" sein kann, wenn da so schnell up - downloaded wird, dass es dann wie ein "Stop" vom Provider gibt. Und ja ich habe ne Flatrate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Stop gibts eigentlich keins, nur was passieren kann das die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird, du nicht deine volle Bandbreite nutzen kannst.
Ansonsten gibts nur noch die Zangstrennung ansonsten gibts kein Limit.
Bei einer Flate zumindestens.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Unowiel (21. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Hi ihr, ne ich benutz kein WLAN, bin direkt über nen Switch mit dem internet verbunden. Jo dann muss ich ma weiter schauen...wollte mich nur vergewissern, dass mein internet nicht ne Art "überlastet" sein kann, wenn da so schnell up - downloaded wird, dass es dann wie ein "Stop" vom Provider gibt. Und ja ich habe ne Flatrate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schonmal versucht einen anderen Port zu verwenden?


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (21. Januar 2009)

Wen du Wieder Vuze benutz dann gebe ich Support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (21. Januar 2009)

Spartaner schrieb:


> Wen du Wieder Vuze benutz dann gebe ich Support
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na ja VUZE ist mir zu perfomrance lastig, wars zumindest bei meinem alten System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist, dass z.t. eben nach ner gewissen Zeit NICHTS mehr geht, wenn ich Firefox starte kommt, diese Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. Ich weiss beim besten Willen nicht weshalb das so ist.

Evtl. Muss ich mal direkt nach dem nächsten Absturz meinem Provider anrufen und den fragen ob er sieht, weshalb das ganze Zeug abgekackt ist.


----------



## Unowiel (21. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Na ja VUZE ist mir zu perfomrance lastig, wars zumindest bei meinem alten System
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Versuch mal das Telefonkabel eine halbe Stunde von der Telefondose abzuhängen, das wirkt bei mir oft Wunder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab den Fehler ab und an mal. (vielleicht alle 6 Monate) Eventuell hilft's bei dir ja auch.


----------



## Xairon (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ein Cabelmodem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hilft das und es reichen schon 10 Sekunden, aber eben das passiert NUR wenn Torrentsharetools an sind, aka VUZE, Utorrent & Bittorrent.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (21. Januar 2009)

Das finde ich aber sehr komisch wend das nur bei den tools passiert! 

Musst mal kucken ob Polizei wagen vor der tür stehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mhhhmm das kommt mir echt komisch vor!


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Selbst wenn die stehen sollten sollte er ins Internet kommen nur, sollte er dann vielleicht die Daten löschen, anstatt zu surfen.

MFG,Wagga


----------

